# July/August Meeting/Collecting Trip



## MatPat

Do we want to look into planning the "Collecting Trip" at the end of July or would it be better to wait until the end of August? Dave has plenty of places near his house and he recommended waiting until the creeks/rivers in the area have had a chance to lower from all of the recent rains we have had. 

If we hold off until August, I say we hold the July meeting at a restaurant near the GCAS Meeting site, maybe B-dubs? I'm open to suggestions as far as the restaurant is concerned. Those who want to go to the GCAS meeting afterwards will already be close and those who don't want to attend can go on about their business 

So, what say you?


----------



## jennfier

Either one sounds good. Maybe you can set up another poll.


----------



## mommyeireanne

I've no preference for month. And Sat may not be a problem soon, not sure what the schedule will look like yet- wings and beer either way! And trivia! Oh yeah, plants too


----------



## megasycophant

mommyeireanne said:


> I've no preference for month. And Sat may not be a problem soon, not sure what the schedule will look like yet- wings and beer either way! And trivia! Oh yeah, plants too


yeah, if we can fit the plants in


----------



## MatPat

Here are my thoughts for July and August...

I say we hold the July meeting on Sunday, July 27th, at 5-5:30ish at a B-dubs close to the GCAS meeting site. Hopefully Rob can chime in with the general location or address. Those that want to attend the GCAS meeting afterwards can.

Holding the plant collecting trip in August may work better given all the rain we have had up this way lately, plus it gives us a little more time to plan. I'd like to head out to Dave's and see what places he has in mind in the next weekend or two 

Lemme know what you think...


----------



## mommyeireanne

I'd be happy for Sunday. And BWW sounds good too. Ditto on August collecting, wouldn't want any collectors to wash out. I'm def interested in looking for some local Echinodorus. 
I wanted to ask if anybody has a favorite decon method for wild plants. Or do you drop 'em in and let the CO2 and loaches sort 'em out?


----------



## megasycophant

I'd think we'd wanna give 'em a potassium permanganate bath, unless ya WANT the beasties, too.


----------



## mommyeireanne

Some beasties maybe, but my luck isn't so good. I'll clean stuff.

So I guess it'll be next month. I imagine everyone has gotten busy with summer stuff. Well I'll have to get my BWW fix locally  

Matt, did the old girls survive dropping their eggs? How did that go?

Cheers,
M


----------



## MatPat

mommyeireanne said:


> Matt, did the old girls survive dropping their eggs? How did that go?
> 
> M


Yep, the girls did just fine and are still alive and kicking, thank you for bringing them by. I don't think the fry survived but I will get a batch to survive sooner or later  I put your girls in a 10g tank with a pair of Albino Ancistrus I got from Rob so if you want them back they are yours  The Ancistrus have spawned so if you want a few 1/2" long Albino Ancistrus as "rent" for your female Amanos you are welcome to them.

As far as the collecting trip is concerned, I won't be around much for the next two weeks. We are leaving for Florida on Wednesday and I won't be back until the 11th. I should have internet access but probably won't have enough free time to do much if planning for the collecting trip. Hopefully Dave has come up with some idea for us.


----------



## jennfier

Are you going collecting in FL ? Heh, as it happens, I'll be in FL too, but for a much shorter time. Not bringing anything back with me though.


----------



## MatPat

jennfier said:


> Are you going collecting in FL ? Heh, as it happens, I'll be in FL too, but for a much shorter time. Not bringing anything back with me though.


Enjoy your trip! I don't plan on collecting while I'm there but who knows, I may find something


----------



## mommyeireanne

Hey Matt, if you're not concerned about them vectoring anything (as far as I can tell my tank's only issue is algae) you can put the girls to your males if they saddle again. Otherwise I'll pick them up next meeting, and you can have them back if they berry again. I now have Cherry fry, too, despite my gravel vac, UV filter, fish and Excel dosing.  I didn't know they were in there. 
I would like ancistrus. How big do they get, fully grown? Not for "rent", I'd be happy to buy one or two.


----------



## MatPat

mommyeireanne said:


> Hey Matt, if you're not concerned about them vectoring anything (as far as I can tell my tank's only issue is algae) you can put the girls to your males if they saddle again. Otherwise I'll pick them up next meeting, and you can have them back if they berry again. I now have Cherry fry, too, despite my gravel vac, UV filter, fish and Excel dosing.  I didn't know they were in there.
> I would like ancistrus. How big do they get, fully grown? Not for "rent", I'd be happy to buy one or two.


I may add a couple male Amanos to that tank and see if they berry up again  Congrats on the Cherry fry. They are quite prolific little buggers despite what people about nitrates and Excel being harmful to them.

As far as the Ancistrus, I meant that you could have a couple as payment for letting me borrow your shrimp for a while. I don't think they get much bigger than 4".


----------



## mommyeireanne

Well I counted 12 Cherry fry last night. So I don't even need the girls back for my algae crew. I figure some of the Cherries will survive the fish, they have lots of hiding places and hopefully sustain a small colony. That's what I wanted originally. I bought the Amanos when I thought I was going to have to replace Cherries for lack of breeding. Please keep the girls if you want them. If not, I'll take them back. I am interested in the Ancistrus. Thank you.


----------

